# Happy Halloween from GirlsGoGames.co.uk – Win an iPod Touch!



## Bite (Oct 31, 2012)

It’s Halloween and GirlsgoGames.co.uk has created some spook-tacular games for you to sink your vampire teeth into!
From Mix A Monster to Halloween Dress Up, there’s something for everyone. Check it out:

http://www.girlsgogames.co.uk/games/halloween_games/halloween_games.html

Win the iPod Touch following this link!

http://www.facebook.com/WLPmag?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------

